# The Top 10 Bonehead Workout Mistakes to Avoid



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

* *???Common workout mistakes??? has always been a very popular topic in fitness publications. But no matter how many times this subject is re-hashed, you almost always hear about the same half a dozen or so mistakes, including poor form, overtraining, going too heavy, not stretching, not warming up, yadda, yadda yadda.Ironically, you seldom hear [...]

*Read More...*


----------

